# Denver Nuggets Sim League New owner (currently 1st!)



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

We're looking for an owner for our sim league for the Nuggets.

About GHB:
GHB is a sim league run by RollWithEm (a Raptors Mod). It is currently in its second season. We are a historical league starting in 1996. We are now in season 2 and looking for a new Nuggets owner, if you are interested in trades, drafting, it's a fun experience. About Fast Break Basketball (FBB): FBB is a basketball simulation program we are using. 

We run simulations based on current teams following the CBA. Trades are executed through negotiations between owners, all of whom are currently BBF forum participants, although non BBF posters are welcome. The only rule we ignore is the time limit on trading recently acquired players, our sim players don't have to deal with traveling and moving, so you can instantaneously trade players you just acquired, but other then that, we try to keep the experience similar to what a GM would have. Since we don't have a real money, we have separate punishments for teams that go over specific cap boundaries. IE if you go way over the cap, you lose 1st picks and the ability to sign guys for the MLE as a hybrid punishment as a hydbid punishment to compensate for the lack of a luxury tax. Feel free to ask if you have any specific questions.

We use a BBF subforum to discuss the league:
http://www.basketballforum.com/ghb-sim-league/

Information about current rosters and stats can be found here:
http://gohardbasketball.zxq.net/

About the Nuggets in 1997 for our league: Key stars are Mutumbo and Abdul-Rauf.

Nuggets are currently 3rd place in the West.

Nuggets current roster can be found here:
http://gohardbasketball.zxq.net/rosters/roster17.htm
ID Name Pos Age Height Weight In Out Hn Df Reb Pot
368 Dikembe Mutombo C 30 7'2'' 250 B- C- D+ A A- C
186 Rastko Cvetkovic C 26 7'1'' 260 C D+ D B- C C
219 LaPhonso Ellis PF 26 6'8'' 240 B- C- D+ B B C
628 Lorenzen Wright PF 20 6'11'' 240 C+ D+ D+ B- B C
253 Tom Hammonds PF 29 6'9'' 225 C+ C- D- C C+ D
433 Jalen Rose SF 23 6'8'' 210 C+ B- A- B C B
119 Keith Askins SF 28 6'8'' 216 C A- C- B C C
218 Dale Ellis SF 36 6'7'' 215 C B+ C C C- C
610 Mark Hendrickson SF 22 6'9'' 220 C C F+ B+ C+ B
564 Chad Fauber SG 22 6'5'' 217 C+ C+ C C- C- B
103 Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf PG 27 6'1'' 168 C A- A- B- D- D
191 Hubert Davis PG 26 6'5'' 183 C A C C D+ C
380 Doug Overton PG 27 6'3'' 190 C C B- B- D+ B
527 Randy Woods PG 26 6'0'' 185 C C- C- B+ D C

Post here if you are interested:
http://www.basketballforum.com/ghb-general-discussion/446464-ghb-waiting-list.html

Or send a private message to RollWithEm directly if you are interested in managing the Lakers (or another squad, there are currently about 5 openings, these teams are currently run the simulations artificial intelligence, but we prefer BBF forum posters).


----------

